
YouTube-Google Supports YT Video Thief-When Will It Stop? - birdlike
http://www.vancesova.com/youtube-google-supports-yt-video-thief-when-will-it-stop.php
======
birdlike
A horror story about how YouTube video thief is making money with stolen and
re-uploaded videos to YouTube and how nearly impossible it is to contact
YouTube-Google who share in the profits from such stolen videos with the
thief. There is a partly happy ending to the story but what is sad is how
intransigent and uncommunicative YouTube and Google are.

~~~
conductor
> A horror story about how YouTube video thief is making money with stolen and
> re-uploaded videos

What is a video "thief"? Really? Why the video was created and released? So
that the people can watch it, right? The "thief" is advertising the video and
the things in that video, what's wrong with that? If the "thief" is getting
more hits showing your video than you are getting with your delivery system,
then I think something is wrong with _your_ delivery system. And I also think
you are certainly not losing anything when somebody is watching your video -
you are just getting more popular. Now try and monetize it instead of blaming
those "thieves" who are working for you for free.

